# Do you wear seat belts



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wondering how many wear them religiously, sometimes, or not at all.
I'm a "sometimes" person. Always if highway driving but rarely in town. I know, I'm negligent and should have my license revoked.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, JD, now here's what the Flintstones kids have to say about that






And here's a commercial I remember seeing when I was much younger than I am now:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Publicly, always. No exceptions.I won't even start the car unless everyone is buckled in. Even in forklifts on a job site. On a closed job site, in a regular vehicle, at work, never.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen too many youtube videos about car accidents. That scares the crap out of me so I always where my seat belt.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Always, for this reason.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I have seen just as many fatals with seat belts as without...I did police rotations in a wrecker for 8 years. It seems it has more to do with where the impact is and how hard...not if your strapped in


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree Creepster you can sometimes have a fatal with your seatbelt on, but I think you have a better chance. I would hate to live after I've been ejected through a windshield of a car. It depends if you wear your seatbelt correctly also. I remember that accident when the little girl was decapitated from her seatbelt in a limo. That was so sad!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You may have been unfortunate enough to see as many with as without, but I used to work with the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, and according to their statistics, you are 3 times more likely to survive a crash while wearing your belt, and something like 5 times as likely to walk away with minor injuries.

Myself, I would hate to survive a crash being permanently crippled and knowing that had I worn the belt I would have come away okay. Fatal either way wouldn't bother me, since I would be dead anyway.I would just hope some haunter used my corpse in his display.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

For me I put them on so automatically it just happens.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well here in Carolina the our government has found this to be better then the lottery. They pay the off duty officers time and a half to juts go out certain times of the year. Some times it is just to get people drinking and driving, sometimes it is for seat belts. So if you are in NC it will cost you, and that ain't a matter of choice. Lets face, if the officers were not giving out tickets. Then they wouldn't keep the program running. As for me personally, I don't like the belts we have in cars and trucks. I grew up racing go carts, motorcycles and cars on dirt track. I always had a belt on in those races, except the bikes. I do believe they can help. I also believe they could get you hurt. But I will wear mine, But I don't think in a area where the speed limits or under 35 people should get tickets. Like the people that are taking Girl Scout cookies around, Halloween. Here they have a exemption for commercial, like ups. But if you are following the kids selling cookies in a neighborhood at 5 mph. They will give you a seat belt ticket. Of most of the old officers have taken early retirement. They are as unhappy about what is going on here as anyone.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Always. Im not worreid about MY driving, I'm worried about the a hole in the next lane...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Warrant..I have PMS and that commercial made me cry.

LMAO.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Always... I feel strange if I'm not were it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's automatic response for me, get in vehicle, seatbelt is 1st rule. My parents did a outstanding job of drilling that into my head.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

always!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> Here they have a exemption for commercial, like ups. But if you are following the kids selling cookies in a neighborhood at 5 mph. They will give you a seat belt ticket. Of most of the old officers have taken early retirement. They are as unhappy about what is going on here as anyone.


A UPS Driver must ALWAYS wear their seatbelt when the package car is in motion. Failure to do so can get them fired. UPS is deploying technology on their vehicles which monitors several different indices, including if the car is in motion without the seatbelt being on.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

One might think, In my line of work, that I would be a stickler for the seatbelt. Unfortunately, It's quite the opposite. I often completely ignore the annoying little bells in my car telling me that my belt is not on. I seldom if ever wear my seatbelt on trips within the town. If I'm travelling outside of the town, I always wear it.

Oh, and when my wife is in the car, I always wear it. She'll nag me to death if I dont.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Wear it every time. I've gotten to the point that I can't get comfortable in the seat unless it's on.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Seat belt is fastened before the car starts....thankfully we (entire family) have always worn seat belts because ten years ago we were clipped by another vehicle attempting to pass us on the expressway....doing 70+ mph we flipped end over end eventually coming to a rest upside down...our new Dodge Caravan was totaled but we all walked away unharmed including my wife and two young sons (ages four and one at the time) both in proper car seats....the accident happened less than a couple miles from our home...just running out to the mall and boom...I would hate to think what would have happened if anyone of us had not been properly belted.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Always, and anyone in my car must belt up, before I go anywhere.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Buckled in...every time. Everyone else who's in the car as well. It's just automatic now.


----------

